# What do Polish crosses generally look like?



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a Polish/Wyandotte 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry, I hit "create" by accident.

I have a Polish /Wyandotte mix chick with some silly feathers on its head. I'm curious as to what s(he) may end up looking like. Do any of you have Polish crosses? What do they look like as adults? (I understand that they will vary, just curious how often/how much the top knot passes on in mixes).














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

he's cute! this is my Polish mix, hatched out of a blue egg, end of may...


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

They look wonky like this!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Steadfast, it looks like a mohawk! I might have to have one! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

